# Korean Hanmail config. for Outlook Express ?



## piccolo2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a Korean Hanmail E-Mail Address. Does anyone of you know the Server Configuration from Hanmail for Outlook Express ?  

:up: Thanks !!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *piccolo2*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Is Korean Hanmail also your ISP?

They should have a website that contains the server information you need.

If it is not your ISP, what is the webpage for Korean Hanmail?

Post the link here, and we will try to help you configure Outlook Express.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

do you have XP? do you have east Asian language support installed?

the following maybe of interest to you.

http://newton.uor.edu/Departments&P...pt/Language/asianlanguageinstallation_XP.html



for outlook email. you may want to substitute KOREAN for CHINESE in the instructions. I belive that the instructions should be the same.

http://newton.uor.edu/Departments&Programs/AsianStudiesDept/Language/chinese_email-summary.html

Food for thought. with the wife being Korean, I used the first link in installing the language support on my computer. the instructions are very straight forward and easy to use. good luck. :up:


----------



## piccolo2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Folks !

Thanks for your replies. I have already korean language support installed on my computer and I can send E-Mails in korean through Outlook Express with my Hotmail Address. So, no problem there.

What I need to know is the Server Information of the korean E-Mail Provider Hanmail, so that I can use my Hanmail Address with Outlook Express. For example I used to have a gmx-Address before and the Server Information was

pop.gmx.at (mail in)
mail.gmx.at (mail out)

Do you understand what I'm looking for? I need those kind of information for Hanmail. Maybe someone of you speaks korean and can figure out how this works. Here is the Internet address of Hanmail:

www.daum.net or www.hanmail.net

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

am not sure about what you want. am not familiar with it. maybe if you wrote an email to the site. they would better be able to help you.


----------



## piccolo2 (Jan 22, 2005)

well, I simply want to add my Hanmail E-Mail Address to my Outlook Express, and when I do that Outlook Express is asking me for the Server Information. If you have Outlook Express just try to add an E-Mail address, and then a window appears with two lines where you have to add the name of the server (for inbox and outbox). And I was hoping to find someone here who is korean who would know what I have to write in there in order to make it work - bec Hanmail doesn't reply ...  

So I'm still hoping that someone here of you can give me a helpful input :up:


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

sorry.....i have never used outlook. so i would have no idea where to start. maybe someone else could pick up on this thread.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *piccolo2*

What you need for this site is a translator.

I'll look around and see if I can find one.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Using Google, I typed in *translator* and found the following sites that will translate Korean to English.

These will translate webpages, but they drop quite a bit of information.

http://www.free-translator.com/

http://www.systransoft.com/

http://www.babblefish.com/babblefish/
click on Free Translation

Hopefully, as you suggest someone who knows the korean language will see your thread and can help.

Since I am unable to read it I will bow out myself.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

piccolo2

If you read and write Korean, what is the reason you cannot read the hanmail information yourself?

When I click the Hanmail link, I get redirected to the daum website.

What is your ISP? Hanmail email may have to be sent through your ISP server. Some ISPs will not allow SMTP (mail out). You will have to check first with your ISP for settings and perhaps they can even advise you about Hanmail, depending where you are located.

As examples of mail coming in and going out through your ISP:
*POP3:* pop.hanmail.net 
pop3.hanmail.net (mail in)

*SMTP:* smtp.netzero.net (mail out if ISP is netzero)
smtp.hanmail.net

Doesn't your ISP have email you can use, rather than Hanmail?

Also in OE, you realize, you have to set up more than just POP3/smtp information? 
Tools->Accounts->Properties. There are 5 tabs with various items to fill in, including the server information.

Also, using Google to search, other sites come up, maybe you can click the translate page and find what you are looking for. What I typed into Google:
POP3 hanmail "outlook express"

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=POP3+hanmail+"outlook+express"

sekirt


----------



## Jin ga un (Jul 16, 2007)

how do you create a hanmail mail account?


----------



## PrincessJC (Jul 19, 2007)

Friends ! I do really needs help here ... I hope u guys can help me ...
I've read the old forum that've been posted here but I still could not understand what should I do 1st ... The thing is now, I've been trying to send an email to my friends from Korea ([email protected]) by using my YAHOOmail, but failed to send. I dont know why but I know someone out there could explain to me about this ... I just need an explanations about what should I do ?????????? The 1st thing I should do is ??? Please teach me step by step slowly because Im not a computer freaks ... aHahh !!! Should I use Outlook Express ? I never use that b4. Someone !!! Pleaseeeeeeee ;(


----------

